# P-38 Lightning



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

This old Aurora 1/48 scale P-38 Lightning model was another one of the 50 year-old-attic finds. Overall, its condition was quite good except for a missing propeller- spinner hub, blades and all. The two small parts on the top and bottom of the tailpiece were gone too. These two parts were easily made using wood from toothpicks. 

The model looked pretty bad with the missing propeller, so a spinner hub was turned on an electric drill from an inch square of yellow pine trim. The blades were fashioned from ice cream sticks. Granted, the results are not perfect, but they do get the plane looking somewhat presentable. I knew I would never be able to find another propeller given the age of the model, so I resorted to doing this to it.


Thanks for looking....


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

That's sweet. those are my second favorite war bird. close behind the corsair.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the pics!
That's a hoot to see again, and you did a nice job bringing her back.

Steve


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hey, that's the way my Dad made props for his models as a kid! It works!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! That's a blast from the past! It's got a perfect "retro" look to it with the aging of the decals and plastic.

The design is really nice--I've always liked that plane. The only thing I don't like is how they ripped off the NX-01 design for some of the details. The NX-01 is obviously a much more advanced design and doesn't fit the WWII era at all.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

that is a good model, almost as good as a real one.


----------



## RLCarlos (Dec 25, 2006)

My favorite wwII fighter. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great colour scheme and a nice vintage/nostalgic look.


----------

